# Red tail boa differences...



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

In a couple of days I'm getting my redtail boa. After reading and gathering information about these snakes, I still have one question left: what exactly are the differences between males and females in terms of size, character etc...

Thanks, Jan


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, males generally don't get as big, and the temperament is the same from my experience... I just picked up a baby male yesterday and he's very docile and just an awesome snake. I need to get pictures of him up soon.

Personally, I'd go with a male, but that's just me.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

females get bigger and are thicker......the tail is how you tell the sex if on if its short and stumpy or long and whispy


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for info so far







Is it possible to see what sex it is when they are juveniles?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

There's probing, but I'd advise against doing that to juveniles. The place I bought mine from said they had a different way of telling, something with the breeding they do there... /shrug. I'll see if I can find anything on google.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.redtailboas.com/general_care/general_care.html



> Sex: Knowing the sex of the boa is often the most difficult thing to determine. Without the proper tools or knowledge to accurately test the boa, everything else is a guess. While some people may have good guesses, it is hard to know 100% without the proper testing. This is done by using a metal probe, that is inserted into the cloaca, and in the case of a male, inserted in the hemipene area. In males, this proble will go in very far, often 10 or 11 scale counts. While in females, the probe may only go in 3 or 4 scale counts deep. Probing should only be done by qualified or experienced herpers, because damage can be done if the procedure is done inaccurately.
> 
> Baby boas can be sexed by "popping". By holding the tail upside down and using both thumbs, you can apply light pressure with the front thumb, and by rolling the back thumb toward the cloaca, the hemipene(s) will evert (pop inside out) and actually pop out in clear sight. In babies this will also show a clear blood vein. Again, popping should only be done by qualified or experienced herpers.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

huntx7: thnx for the link. There was same great information described at the site, especially about humidity and heatsources. Thnx


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Anytime, good luck with your boa... they're awesome snakes.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks, if everything goes well i'm going to pick up my boa tomorrow









They are 20-24'' so a nice size to start with and let them get used to me. If someone has any other good information please share it...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is a good forum to visit with any other questions

http://redtailboa.net/


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

well if you get a female this is what she will look like in 6-7 years i loved her so much i bought another baby female and a baby male in hopes to breed them again.here is a pic of her she is 10'1" and 40 lbs. eating a 10 lbs rabbit every other week


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

She looks very beautiful







I know how big they can get and have doing reading and studying books and the internet. I know they who is given one to me and he lives nearby. So he can give advice if needed......


----------

